# Paracord Wrist Strap



## Smashtoad

Fellers,

I know some of you have wrists of cast iron, and this may not interest you, but for us mere mortals, read on. In messing around with the naturals I have made, especially the Simboo, I have noticed that addition of a wrist stabilization strap of some type takes the vast majority of the stress of my fingers, and allows me aim nice and steady. On the Simboo I used a leather contraption with works fine, but I wanted something more secure than snaps.

I started looking at all the 550 paracord I had laying around, and thought about those survival bracelets people make. I figured a corded paracord bracelet would make an awesome stabilizer strap. So I watched some vids and taught myself to do what is known as a cobra weave or Soloman's bar, and it is easy once you get the pattern down pat.

There are tons of patterns, and a couple days ago a knot guru called Stormdrane sent me this link to a ton of very well made videos on how to weave a ton of cool "bars". I have a couple hundred feet of earth tone paracord coming, so my plan is to strap up my naturals. Most patterns have a loop at the starting end, and two or four lengths of extra cord hanging out of the end once you get to the desired length. I figure I'll drill a hole through the handle parallel to the back of my hand while holding the slingshot, and put the extra cords through, size them appropriately, and tie them off on the loop. I haven't figured out whether I want to make it so I can undo it each time or make it long enough that I can slip my hand under it. Though I am leaning towards the latter.

Anyway, just thought someone else might be interested in this idea. I'll post some pics once I get the vulture strapped up.

http://www.fusionknots.com/graphics/gallery/knots/index.html


----------



## jskeen

Hey, you know, that's a pretty cool idea! I bet if you could figure out some way to make the length adjustable, you could slide your hand through the bracelet part, then tighten the tails up so that the frame can be supported without using your fingers at all.


----------



## jskeen

kinda like this?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7118-a-new-shooting-set/

or

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11316-great-lanyard/page__hl__%2Bjskeen+%2Blanyard


----------



## Smashtoad

jskeen said:


> kinda like this?
> 
> http://slingshotforu...w-shooting-set/
> 
> or
> 
> http://slingshotforu...jskeen +lanyard


haHA! Exactly!!


----------



## pop shot

i figured the in house paracord guru would show up


----------



## orcrender

Yes he makes very good lanyards. Smashtoad that does not mean you can't learn to do them. Have fun with it.


----------



## treefork

No. Not paracord. Try leather strip about 1/4 inch wide. Wow. Soft and conforming. Don't even know its there. just twist it to tweak for a perfect fit. NICE


----------



## Smashtoad

I thought skeen's first post was sincere, but now it appears he was just being a smart a$$.



treefork said:


> No. Not paracord. Try leather strip about 1/4 inch wide. Wow. Soft and conforming. Don't even know its there. just twist it to tweak for a perfect fit. NICE


My first one was leather, and it's fine. I am using a flat, wide weave, not a round weave, so the pressure will be more evenly spread.


----------



## pop shot

Nah, he's a nice guy.


----------



## jskeen

Well, I am a recovering smarta$$, and I may have fallen off the wagon a little bit there, but I did mean to post a couple of examples that have worked for me so you could see the application. If you are interested in making some, I ordered 144 of those cl-194 locks a while back, and might be willing to part with a few of them.


----------



## Btoon84

Yep, see... Nice guy!







jskeen rocks the house!


----------



## Smashtoad

I've already made several...two cobras, three king cobras, a spring sinnet, a corset spine, and a T-virus bar, which I'm not a fan of...too much work for the return.. I'll post a pic I took of them sometime today, just waiting for my crappy email server.

Those cl-194 locks are very intriguing. I was going to find a nice knot to secure them, but the adjustable angle is definately the way to go.


----------



## Smashtoad

jskeen, do the locks you are buying lock good and secure? I have been doing some research and a common complaint is that many commercial cord locks don't lock firmly.


----------



## jskeen

Smashtoad said:


> jskeen, do the locks you are buying lock good and secure? I have been doing some research and a common complaint is that many commercial cord locks don't lock firmly.


They do lock up very securely. By the way they are designed the cord is pinched on the sides by the wheel in the middle, and the more weight is placed on them, the tighter it gets. Up to a limit that depends on the cord used, how thick and slippery it is. With some paracord, I can support my almost 200 pounds, and with others, specifically the smoother solid color versions, it will slip at some point before that. but don't plan to be hanging from one wrist anyway


----------



## Smashtoad

Where are you buying those?


----------



## McLogan

I am a smartA$$, but may not be smart enough to weave one of these for myself.

But I did find a place that sells them cheap: http://dx.com/s/Paracord+Bracelet

I have ordered a couple but they I have not received them yet. Deal Extreme Usually does OK, but sometimes screws up with what is in stock. I ordered one of their "titanium" slingshots too, we will see what they look like when I finally get it. (stuff ships directly from Hong Kong for "free").

The para-cord bracelets do look like a good idea, and I ordered several to put in my emergency kits too.


----------



## Smashtoad

McLogan said:


> But I did find a place that sells them cheap:
> 
> The para-cord bracelets do look like a good idea, and I ordered several to put in my emergency kits too.


Buyer Beware: There are many types of nylon cord sold under the name "paracord"...and some of it is crap that won't hold 40lbs dead weight, let alone 550lbs.


----------



## McLogan

> Buyer Beware: There are many types of nylon cord sold under the name "paracord"...and some of it is crap that won't hold 40lbs dead weight, let alone 550lbs.


That is a good point. You never know what you are going to get from china. Like the plated pot metal slingshots they sell as "stainless steel". Sometimes Cheap is Cheap. I plan on mostly using them for wriststraps, but I will keep the strength issue in mind.

I know real paracord is great stuff and lasts a long time. I have some holding the end of a wire antennae outside in the elements that has been up for over 15 years.

In doing more looking, there are a few SSF'rs selling these. Usually the best sources if you can't make your own..


----------



## jskeen

Smashtoad said:


> Where are you buying those?


It was over a year ago that I ordered them but if I recall I was getting them straight from ITW, which is why I had to buy a gross, minimum order.


----------



## Smashtoad

Here is what I've made so far. They are pretty easy once you get the pattern down pat...just time consuming.


----------



## jskeen

Nice work there. The 3 on the left look very sharp! How are you treating the ends?


----------



## Smashtoad

Thanks, man. Yeah...the king cobra is my favorite weave by far...easy to do, tight as heck, and looks sweet. Each one uses about 18 feet of paracord. The second and third from the right are cobras. The "kings" are the same thing, just an additional layer. The other two are cool and all, just too floppy for my liking.


----------

